# Take a break and play this game



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

http://www.birdcheck.co.uk/whackthepenguin.htm


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL I like that!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Am I really that bad or is the game fixed so you can never actually hit the penguin? I guess all you Kids 60 years old and younger grew up with this. The last video game I played was ping pong on the first and cheapest home pc before even the Commodore 64 came out! I think that was in 1981.


----------



## cbMerlin (Jan 13, 2009)

In order to keep this LJ related, I think that liitle penguin needs a little paste wax on his belly to help him slide a little further. This game is lot like skipping a rock across the pond, once you hit the sweet spot, you can get him to skip across the snow. I got to the 593.5 mark, but no further. I guess that's 20 minutes I'll never get back, but what the heck, that was fun!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Kinda addictive! Best was a 541 but most were misses. LOL


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

562


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You just have to anticipate a little Mike

LJ's, it is a wooden bat )


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Fantastic game Topamax. My higest score was only 587 but it amused me for about twentyfive minutes. I will play it again to get better score. Pl post more such games.
Sharad


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

haha, nice find. thanks


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

541 so far. I'll have to try again too.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

482. Got to get back to work.


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks my grand daughter loves this.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

567 was my best. Missed more than I hit…................LOL


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

567 its hard to stop trying to better yourself


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

588 and a lot of strike outs. not sure if I need a bigger yetti or smaller penguin.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i hate you blankman…i could only make it 575


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I GOT 593! HA! I just dont know how to transfer pics otherwise i'd prove it! man im a loser


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Cool! Go for 600! I tried, couldn't do it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

581.5 here, i'd be happy to get it again ) I don't think you can get 600??


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

Fun game.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Great score Mark, Curt and Topamax. I could only get to 548.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If it's any consolation, I got a lot more below 500 than over )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I think 135 is a minimum if yoiu whack him. I got on shot that went straight out shooting acros the snow. Couldn't have hit it any lower ;-))

Got another 578!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

588.3!! )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Those are some pretty good ones skeezics. Only shot my eye 2x :-((


----------



## EzJack (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh man, good thing I'm on vacation.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Good job Topa, 11.7 to go! LOL


----------

